

Twitter's (Big) Problems in Pretty Pictures - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/30/why-twitters-problem-is-social-findability-twitter-in-pictures/

======
Tichy
Following "juci" now - poor kid, I know how it feels to talk into a void...

~~~
berecruited
Hysterical... I thought about following Juci until I saw those updates!!

~~~
Tichy
She is not really flooding my message stream, though. And the updates are kind
of cute ("eating cake") - not so much different from the average tweet? I just
subscribed to Jimmy Wales' updates and he wrote "dinner with friends".

------
tejava
And btw - I believe the scalability issues are platform / design based. All of
these improvements are just that, improvements. The system needs to be built
to scale first

------
tejava
I like the phrase 'social scalability'

